# ... te está mirando a ti ...



## leni_lensky

Hallo allseits!

Ich bin Spanischanfängerin und beim Lernen über folgenden Satz gestolpert.

Esa chica *te* está mirando *a ti*, y no a mí.

Was hat das "te" in dieser Satzkonstruktion verloren? Wäre der Satz ohne "te" falsch?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## elroy

Hallo, leni_lensky, und willkommen im Forum! 

Das "te" gehört unbedingt in den Satz, genauso wie "dich" bzw. "dir" auch von der deutschen Übersetzung nicht getrennt werden könnte.

Das "a ti" dient hier zur Betonung, und zwar weil in diesem Zusammenhang das Objekt des Zusehens hervorgehoben wird. Da aber das Wort "te" nie betont werden kann, fügt man "a ti" zur Betonung hinzu.


----------



## leni_lensky

Danke für die rasche Antwort!


----------



## ampurdan

Ich wöllte nur hinzufügen bestätigen, dass der Satz ohne "te" eigentlich falsch klingen würde.

EDIT: Ich hatte den Satz von Elias falsch ausgelegt.


----------



## leni_lensky

Hallo nochmal!

Ich dachte, die Thematik verstanden zu haben, bis ich folgendes las:

_ Hacia años que no veía a Paco._

Stimmt das nun so ohne "le/lo" oder ist das ein Druckfehler?

Nun bin ich doch wieder verwirrt


----------



## muycuriosa

leni_lensky said:


> Hallo nochmal!
> 
> Ich dachte, die Thematik verstanden zu haben, bis ich folgendes las:
> 
> _Hacia años que no veía a Paco._
> 
> Stimmt das nun so ohne "le/lo" oder ist das ein Druckfehler?
> 
> Nun bin ich doch wieder verwirrt


 

Hallo Leni,

   woran du wahrscheinlich denkst, ist die Verwendung des redundanten Pronomens:

- beim direkten Objekt werden 'le/lo (je nach Gegend); la; los, las' nur verwendet, wenn das direkte Objekt am Satzanfang, also vor dem Verb steht

- beim indirekten Objekt werden 'le, les' fast grundsätzlich zusätzlich gebraucht, 
z.B. le dio las fotos a Pepe 
bzw. bei einem Plural: les dio las fotos a Pepe y Maribel

Der von dir zitierte Satz ist m.E. richtig.

Grüße,
muycuriosa


----------



## muycuriosa

Nur noch eine Kleinigkeit: Hacía ... mit Akzent!


----------



## leni_lensky

Hallo muycuriosa!

Kannst du mir für ersteres (direktes Objekt) ein Beispiel geben?
Ich versteh das nicht ganz.


----------



## muycuriosa

... werd's versuchen:

Jemand sagt: Los hombres de la familia no los veo mucho, las mujeres sí / las mujeres las veo todos los sábados.

Er möchte also seinen Satz mit dem direkten Objekt anfangen, z.B. um es zu betonen oder zur Abgrenzung von etwas anderem.

Oder: Las patatas las tengo.
Los folletos los he puesto en la mesa.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, der erste Satz ist auch richtig (und muss nicht mit 'a' beginnen) ... aber es gibt ja genug Muttersprachler, die dir und mir diese Unsicherheit sicher klären werden.


----------



## leni_lensky

Danke jetzt versteh ich was du meinst!

Ich bin leider nicht so vertraut mit den grammatikalischen Begriffen (redunantes Pronomen, indirektes / direktes Pronomen - da wird mir ganz schwindelig ), aber anhand der Beispiele weiß ich was du meintest.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hi Leni,

  redundant ist, salopp ausgedrückt, die sprachwissenschaftliche / grammatische Variante von 'doppelt gemoppelt', wenn es um Dinge wie das indirekte Objekt im Spanischen geht!

Aber gut, dass die Sätze eindeutig genug waren!


----------



## Aurin

muycuriosa said:


> ... werd's versuchen:
> 
> Jemand sagt: Los hombres de la familia no los veo mucho, las mujeres sí / las mujeres las veo todos los sábados.
> 
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich mal, der erste Satz ist auch richtig (und muss nicht mit 'a' beginnen) ... aber es gibt ja genug Muttersprachler, die dir und mir diese Unsicherheit sicher klären werden.


 

Ich glaube schon, dass das "a" fehlt: A los hombres...los veo ......a las mujeres...las veo.


----------



## Sidjanga

Aurin said:


> Ich glaube schon, dass das "a" fehlt: A los hombres...los veo ......a las mujeres...las veo.


Unbedingt mit "a"; immer bei Personen als Satzobjekt.


----------



## elroy

Sigianga said:


> Unbedingt mit "a"; immer bei Personen als Satzobjekt.


 In den meisten Fällen stimmt das schon, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das "a" auch dann erforderlich ist, wenn man den Satz mit dem Objekt anfängt.

_Los hombres los veo todos los días_ klingt für mich völlig normal (aber natürlich ist nur _Veo a los hombres todos los días_ richtig, da ist das "a" unerlässlich).

Warten wir mal auf die Muttersprachler, die das alles für uns klären können.


----------



## ampurdan

Die Präposition ist auch unbedingt notwendig, wenn der Satz mit dem Objekt anfängt.

"A los hombres de la familia no los veo mucho, a las mujeres sí, a las mujeres las veo todos los sábados".

Die „a“ vor direktem Objekt ist kein einfaches Thema. Vor menschlichen oder tierischen Eigennamen ist es immer notig. In den anderen Fällen gibt es viele Regeln. Im _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_, unter der „a“ Eintragung, gibt es eine tiefe Erklärung.

In diesem Fall ist die Präposition notwendig, weil sie vor einem menschlichen Gattungsname ist, die der sich auf konkrete Menschen bezieht.


----------



## muycuriosa

Ah, muy bien - ahora lo sé.
Estaba segura de que alguien reaccionaría. Es una pregunta que ya tengo desde hace mucho tiempo y ahora tengo una respuesta clara.

Gracias y saludos,
muycuriosa


----------

